# Help with Betta Fish families



## Squigles (Sep 10, 2011)

Since I didn't know what to do, I read some other Threads. Well, I am a highly sensitive person and I would appreciate it if some people could actually tell me something about this website because I have never seen it before. I have had a Betta fish before but it got old before we could buy another one so I'm not used to having 2. 
I have 2 Betta Fish and wish to breed them. I did some research and found that they can have a lot of babies. My mom said I could breed them but what would we do with all the babies? Should I sell them, give them away, or give them to the pet store? I can only keep a few but will it be bad if they get separated? How many babies do Veiltail Betta Fish usually have? And what kind of container? Please help.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, bettas can have a LOT of babies. It can be quite expensive to breed bettas because they need a breeding tank with a heater, plants and plenty of places for thge female to hide. The babies need a growout tank and they need mostly live foods to eat. They cannot eat what adults eat. Bbreeding is a big responsibility. The fry tank needs to be cleaned daily and water changes need to be done constantly. When the male and female are put together they need constant supervision because there will be aggression during the breeding process. That's pretty normal. Then, while raising the fry, they need constant care and supervision, also. If you're the kind of person who is busy with school and hanging out with friends and don't really have thge time then breeding isnb't for you. I'm not trying to be mean or discourage you but there are a lot of things to consider before making the decision to breed. They can have up to several hundred babies and most people sell or give their fish to family and friends.


----------



## Squigles (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you very much. What kind of live food?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Microscopic foods b/c the fry are practically microscopic themselves. Like, less than 1/8 inch long.

Also, DQ mentioned the cost - you'll need hundreds of dollars for the setup. Several grow out tanks, at leatst 50 jars. I have spent well near $2000 and I'm only on my second spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Microworms, walter worms, vinegar eels, newly hatched brine shrimp. Stuff like that. A lot of that stuff you have to have cultures for. Your mom may not appreciate worms in her refridgerator. lol


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Edit:: LOL, DQ, that's why I don't have worms...I tired 'em once and they stank up my entire apartment! ><

Over $500 here...and on my 2nd as well. 
You'll need to do a LOT more research before even thinking of attempting to breed. 
I feed my new hatched fry BBS (Baby Brine Shrimp) and usually just stick to that. Some others feed microworms, walterworms, bananaworms... 
As for tanks... usually a spawning tank is around 5-10 gallons. I personally use a 3 gal, as it's what works for me best. 
For grow-outs, I use a 20gal., and have two more spare 10 gals. You'll also need 100+ jars (I have the quart pickle jars used for canning) when your fish (males) get older and start fighting. 
Some people sell to Petstores, some sell them online, others give them away- it's really your preference to where you sell them. Me- all my friends at college want at least two each and my local petstore also said they would take in any extras. 


Sorry for seeming "rude" in the previous thread. The OP wanted the thread closed and I figured that continuing to post in it would seem rather rude itself...


----------



## Squigles (Sep 10, 2011)

It's okay.
As soon as the babies are born, is it okay if I immediately separate them from the parents?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

When the parents have spawned, and thanks to cajun who said to leave her in there for 12 hours after he squeezes her, take the female out. Then when the fry are free swimming, you can take the father out. Boiled egg (the yolk is what you need) is good along with microworms and "infusoria" which by the way your tank has SOME in, just not enough to feed every little fry. 

Also a tip so not to be discouraged, if it is the betta's first time as a parent this spawn may not turn out. But that is apparently normal  And it's okay.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't keep babies with the parents. That's why research is so important, so you'll know these things. The female is removed immediately after spawning and the male is kept in the spawning tank until the fry are free swimming.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You also have to research the signs, and how to condition. Keep in mind some bettas are ready in 24 hours, others ready in a few weeks. There are signs for readiness, and signs of stress (female) which are very important. Along with a hiding spot or two for the female. The male DOES bully her, and sometimes can kill her which is why you need a stretch of a few days to keep an eye on them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is a sticky with a list of questions you need to ask yourself, to find out if you're ready to breed or not. It's a great resource for learning and finding out what you know and what you don't know. 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/breeding-betta-fish/breeding-questions-65791/
Click on the link and it will take you there.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Also, what you can do is jot down a lot of notes. After you compiled the notes, make a "step by step" list, and if you post it on here we can give some more info, give some tips and tricks, and add in little details that may not be much but helps alot


----------



## Squigles (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks. I don't think I will try for a long time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

A question for everyone... on average how many times should a male squeeze the female? Since we are on this topic


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

There really isn't one... It varies from spawn to spawn. Sometimes it takes 1-2 hours, for other spawns it takes up to 12.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Sena Hansler said:


> A question for everyone... on average how many times should a male squeeze the female? Since we are on this topic


How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop? ;-)... kidding.

Ok for srs. There's no magic number. Generally the first embraces do not yeild any eggs, as they continue to spawn more and more eggs will fall with each embrace. Sometimes up to 20 or more from one embrace. When their done you'll know because the male will be guarding the nest and will not let the female any where near it, that is when you remove the female.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay just wondering. My male only squeezed 5 times :s maybe I removed her too soon? All well.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Most definitely removed her too soon. IME the early embraces don't even produce eggs. It usually takes a couple hours or more to completely spawn.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, it did produce eggs. after the first time, the four times following produced eggs. But this time around I shall try her with Madame, and leave her in longer


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have read that when the female's eggs are spent then she'll try to get away from the male.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm okay. my friend said when she removed her (I was at work... lucky duck watched the whole thing) my female was just cruising around


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They do take breaks sometimes. That's why it takes so long. Some pairs are quick and dirty and some pairs like to take their time and make a day of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well this time around I'll keep her in there  I have hiding spots and such for her, so when I actually get to that point I'll have a stretch of days off where I can watch them.


----------

